# Do You Count all Protein?



## BillHicksFan (Mar 27, 2011)

While on cycle I make sure I get too much protein as opposed to not enough. 
I aim for 1.5 grams of quality protein from meat, eggs, dairy and everything else such as rice, pasta, nut protein is just an extra.

Would it make sense to count protein from my pasta and rice ect or should I stick to getting my complete proteins from the highest quality sources? 

No responses from fattys and notbigs please.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2011)

I dont count protein from anxillary sources such as pasta or jizz


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 27, 2011)

I had this same question a while back and was told to count it all, protein is protein.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I dont count protein from anxillary sources such as pasta or jizz


 
When I said "nut protein" jizz wasn't what I had in mind 
As far as I'm concerned, pasta and jizz are incomplete proteins that are lacking in their amino acid profiles so I'll stick to what I'm doing.

I've seen pics of vegetarian bodybuilders and they are a joke. This is proof that quality sources of protein like meats, eggs and dairy are far more superior.


----------



## maxpro2 (Mar 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I dont count protein from anxillary sources such as pasta or jizz


----------



## joboco (Mar 27, 2011)

I put everything I eat into fit day, so yes everything is included.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 27, 2011)

joboco said:


> I put everything I eat into fit day, so yes everything is included.


 
I highly doubt Jay Cutler would count vegetable protein into his daily protein requirements where as fit day would. Fit day wasn't designed for bodybuilding therefore we need to make adjustments.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 27, 2011)

joboco said:


> I put everything I eat into fit day, so yes everything is included.




I track everything on a web based app as well, however I don't actually count tertiary protein from carb sources.  The additional protein is negligible.


----------



## alan84 (Mar 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I highly doubt Jay Cutler would count vegetable protein into his daily protein requirements where as fit day would. Fit day wasn't designed for bodybuilding therefore we need to make adjustments.



I agree on that. I only count protein from meats, eggs, milk, cottage cheese, Greek yogurt, and protein shakes and bars.


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> When I said "nut protein" jizz wasn't what I had in mind
> As far as I'm concerned, pasta and jizz are incomplete proteins that are lacking in their amino acid profiles so I'll stick to what I'm doing.
> 
> *I've seen pics of vegetarian bodybuilders and they are a joke. This is proof that quality sources of protein like meats, eggs and dairy are far more superior.*




i beg to differ!

i do take in alot of eggs, and powders, but no meats....and by no means a joke

if anything its easier for you guys....a vegetarian deals with alot more of caloric manipulation, and cutting is brutal


----------



## OutWhey (Mar 27, 2011)

I would not count them OP. Same goes with carbs in vegetables and etc.


----------



## joboco (Mar 28, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I highly doubt Jay Cutler would count vegetable protein into his daily protein requirements where as fit day would. Fit day wasn't designed for bodybuilding therefore we need to make adjustments.


 


2B1 said:


> I track everything on a web based app as well, however I don't actually count tertiary protein from carb sources. The additional protein is negligible.


 


alan84 said:


> I agree on that. I only count protein from meats, eggs, milk, cottage cheese, Greek yogurt, and protein shakes and bars.


 
Counting protein from carbs.It,s your choice, but by your own admission its not worth it. So what is wrong with a program like Fitday that calculates everything for you. If your ideal protein intake is say 300g why go to the trouble of adding/subtracting the veg protein is it that important to calculate these small amounts.
But with Fitday you have to include them into your daily food intake.

Are we not in danger of being accused of splitting hairs just to try and prove that I and not the other person is correct.


----------



## AaronPaul.RD (Mar 28, 2011)

If you're really set on reaching a specific daily protein goal then count everything, but considering the lesser bioavailability of plant-source protein you could divide grams from non-meat proteins in half and count that in your daily amounts.  In the end all absorbed proteins are broken down into amino acids, and even though nearly every plant protein is incomplete in its AA profile, when eaten in combinations plants complement each other in what the other is lacking.  In my opinion counting grams of protein is arbitrary for the most part, since that number alone isn't going to tell you whether you're in a positive nitrogen balance (the only thing that really matters) and most people tend to overestimate protein needs anyways.  The numbers everyone should really be looking at are total carbs, calories, and omega 9:6:3 ratios, as these are what really influence the state of anabolism.


----------



## buddhaluv (Mar 30, 2011)

just get in as much as you possibly can. everything will fall into place


----------

